# Epipremnum, Philodendron, or none of the above?



## hamhock 74 (Mar 2, 2012)

I want to try growing live plants in my tarantula enclosures and was wondering if this is a pothos plant or not.
Besides pictures I don't have a whole lot of other information on it, its my neighbors who said I could have cuttings if I wanted, they said it was sold as "assorted plants"










I found a great blog called plantsarethestrangestpeople, that explained the differences between Epipremnum and Philodendron but that only added to my confusion as I have no green thumb or any form of plant knowledge whatsoever.


----------



## Entomancer (Mar 3, 2012)

Yep, that's an Epipremnum.

See those little brown nodes (they're kinda dusty) in the last picture? Those are aerial roots; if you cut just  below them (try to get several leaves on a cutting, with three or four nodes on the stem) and put them in a jar of water on a windowsill (a little pinch of fertilizer is nice too) they'll grow into roots and the cutting with start sprouting new leaves. I usually wait for this to happen, then plant the cutting, and it does quite well.


----------



## hamhock 74 (Mar 3, 2012)

Great, thanks alot! Yeah, its quite dusty because its been sitting in their living room for years and years, they say they don't do much care on it and it still grows like a weed.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep, it's Epipremnum, although I've never seen a specimen that lacked yellow coloration to that degree.  I can see why you might be confused.  How much light is it getting?  

By the way, Plants are the Strangest People is a great blog.


----------



## hamhock 74 (Mar 4, 2012)

Shrike, the plant is kept in an enclosed room with no windows the only light source is from a ceiling light, that they turn on only if visitors are over. The leaves looked matted not glossy, but a few leaves had little streaks of yellow on it that was my main uncertainty.

I've placed the cutting in a deli cup of water and I plan to sit it on a windowsill facing the north and it gets plenty of sun, whenever the weather decides to be sunny in Vancouver, what do you guys think will it cause too much condensation to form, I've put enough water to just cover the two nodes in the middle of the stem is that enough water? Sorry about all the questions, but I've got a hell of a brown thumb and am quite excite to start something new!


----------



## Entomancer (Mar 5, 2012)

That looks pretty good. I usually just use glass jars for mine. You might want to have the roots under a bit more water (to ensure they don't dry out when they begin growing) but it looks pretty okay to me.


----------



## BenjaminBoa (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree with the other posters, another tell tail sign of a philodendron is a brown/white sheath just below each leaf, philodendrons can produce areal roots, however they generally only do so in VERY humid conditions, they're a bit harder to propagate from cuttings too. The one nice thing about philodendrons in terrariums over their similar competitors is they don't spread so fast.


----------



## Arachninja (Jul 30, 2012)

Though depending on the type of Philodendron some get huge, up to 2 foot + leaves, stick with the heart shaped variety not lacy tree or split leaf they get huge,(I mean huge have seen one four foot high with the 2 foot leaves, also these bigger varietys will become root bound sometimes in a matter of a couple months.  Heart leaf philodendrons are similiar size to pothos.  Although all this considered a Ficus benjamina in the wild is a huge tree big as our oaks or bigger.  Though ours here are potted plants so you may try, just watch for the soil to dry quikly due to massive root growth, and they are heavy feeders.


----------



## SuperMommy (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice looking Pothos! The leaves stay green in dim light like you described, also your cutting looks great and two nodes below the water is perfect!


----------

